

A Jail Visit with the Alleged Dread Pirate Roberts - rubikscube
http://www.modernluxury.com/san-francisco/story/jail-visit-the-alleged-dread-pirate-roberts

======
TheBiv
Why link to this Forbes article when it adds zero value to the original
article? (which isn't long either)

The author of the Forbes piece literally writes an exact replica of the
original article and doesn't teach us anything new. I guess I shouldn't be
surprised, but it gets me every time.

[http://www.modernluxury.com/san-francisco/story/jail-
visit-t...](http://www.modernluxury.com/san-francisco/story/jail-visit-the-
alleged-dread-pirate-roberts)

~~~
rubikscube
I initially thought the same thing. However, after reading both articles, I
saw that there is some information provided in the Forbes article not present
in the San Francisco Magazine article.

Did you spot it?

Be careful about jumping to conclusions that other people are stupid,
especially when you didn't even take the time to verify that you understood
what you're talking about.

~~~
TheBiv
Firstly, a little aggressive for my taste, but you're welcome to your own
thoughts. Secondly, no I did not catch it, it had to have been a minor
footnote; care to educate me?

~~~
rubikscube
I'm welcome to my own thoughts as well as to point out where you were wrong.
It's funny that you talk about things being aggressive for your taste, when
the tone of condescension could not be more clear in your original post. But
then, I notice many nerds can dish it out but can't take it, especially those
nerds so eager when online to act superior in some way.

What you did not catch in the short Forbes article is by no means a footnote.
It is the scrubbing of previous references to Ross Ulbricht by the University
of Texas at Dallas.

This "memory hole" treatment is further written about here
[http://blogs.dallasobserver.com/unfairpark/2013/10/ut-
dallas...](http://blogs.dallasobserver.com/unfairpark/2013/10/ut-
dallas_has_purged_alleged_s.php)

------
ceejayoz
Short summary: nothing.

~~~
wheelerwj
even your comment was more revealing than the article itself.

